# Great big bucks killed in Oconee



## horse (Dec 2, 2006)

The larger buck 13 pointer was killed with a bow this year the smaller 8 was killed 2nd week of gun season so far a great year for this small club we hunt.


----------



## bigbarrow (Dec 2, 2006)

Where in Oconee ???? Do yall have any openings??


----------



## horse (Dec 2, 2006)

lets just say it close to Colham Ferry Road sorry no openings


----------



## sweatequity (Dec 2, 2006)

*there*

is some great bucks in that area.  I have hunted there for three years on and off.


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 2, 2006)

*BUCKS*

THOSE LOOK LIKE SOME BIG DEER, WITH GREAT MASS. THOSE THERE HAVE BEEN EAT'N GOOD!


----------



## GAGE (Dec 2, 2006)

Colham Ferry is a long road, congrats on killing a couple of nice deer in my back yard.


----------



## Sixes (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice bucks, congratulations!


----------



## DaGris (Dec 6, 2006)

nice bucks.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Dec 8, 2006)

*Oconee  co*

land of the gaints  ,   great co. to hunt      congrats 
  are you near the river ????????
  we were off 441 hwy by the river  it  was great land 
 but we got out  < not sure what happen to older guy running  the place   ??????
  w/t


----------



## copecowboy84 (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice buck, looks like he had great mass. Thanks for sharen the pics.


----------

